
British Library offers over 1M free vintage images for download - edward
http://www.digitalartsonline.co.uk/news/illustration/british-library-offers-over-1-million-free-vintage-images-for-download/
======
tunnuz
Really nice (although the news is a month or so old), shortcut:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/britishlibrary](https://www.flickr.com/photos/britishlibrary)
(Flickr)

~~~
vortico
I thought that a month ago, the news was two years old.

Although this deserved incredibly widespread attention, so three HN posts
isn't even enough.

~~~
dang
Looks like you're right and this one is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10200493](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10200493).

------
sotojuan
Beautiful. I know it's not true and dumb to say, but the 19th (and pre-WII
20th century, though not featured here) have some sort of special aesthetic I
find more attractive than anything today.

------
37
Is there a way I can easily download them all?

~~~
egman_ekki
flickr API perhaps..?

